# Please help me horse shop!



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww maia well miss seeing pics of her  

heres some i found i dont know if there all that and a bag of chips but they seem half way decent.

this ones western but just thought id throw him in there because hes gorgeous. 
http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-111288

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-97676

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-110069

she looks really nice
http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad310028

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad332807


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1248033
I think after she's done growing she'll be a nice horse...

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1248059
I like him better than the mare

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1276534
I'd like to see pictures of her, but she sounds promising

Not sure if you're looking for a younger horse to train your way, but she seems like an awesome horse!
http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...earch_id=f4594cd1-044c-4880-9307-89e3c13de226
For more info and a video when she was younger they have a website..http://silberpfeilstallion.com/

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...earch_id=f4594cd1-044c-4880-9307-89e3c13de226

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad310326
I know you didn't want a qh, but this one is a qh/clyde

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad323567
She's only a weanling.. not sure if you want a horse that young.

I'll stop there for now 

Good luck on your search Allie!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Nnngh...want...though I guess she's a little young for what you're looking for.
http://www.warmbloods-for-sale.com/HorseDetail.asp?HorseID=17872&UserID=964


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sara said:


> Nnngh...want...though I guess she's a little young for what you're looking for.
> http://www.warmbloods-for-sale.com/HorseDetail.asp?HorseID=17872&UserID=964


*jaw hits floor*


... babies get hurt so often though...

*sigh*

Ginger and Appy, thank you for the suggestions, I will be emailing a few of them


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

This gelding is in Calgary, but no price listed (person is willing to negotiate) - 6 but untrained. Yikes.:
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...e-hes-very-pretty-very-kind-W0QQAdIdZ72842733

Okay, here's another. She doesn't sound like exactly what you want - has only jumped up to 3' - but she's really pretty:
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...White-16-hh-Mare-Well-Broke-W0QQAdIdZ72287240

Gorgeous gelding!
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...g-Regestered-and-Passported-W0QQAdIdZ71950345


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

that last gelding is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> ... babies get hurt so often though...


Ha, this is true. She's just so nice, I couldn't help but dangle the apple in front of you


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, that filly is in BC 

I have contacted about that gelding that Azarni posted, thank you


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Hopefully you'll get some good info on him. He's really quite the looker!


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

hows your search going..i lightly looked and found some, let me know what you think
http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-226579 he is kinda blah
http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-211421 this one is more flashy, but they dont have very good critiquing photos and hes pretty far away from you
http://www.highcountryhorses.com/horsedetails.cfm?requesttimeout=300&id=30508
http://www.myhorses.ca/listingview.php?listingID=3148
http://www.albertaequine.com/classifieds/horses/for_sale/ there is some on here


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, rocky!! This whole searching thing is not going as planned. I've seen two so far, and I wasn't impressed by either


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I personally don't like the look of the gelding. I think he has a terrible hip...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I personally don't like the look of the gelding. I think he has a terrible hip...


Which one?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The one that Arzani is amazing..


----------

